

Ask HN: Not Accredited Angel Investor? - seacoder

Is there a good way to be an angle investor without being an "Accredited Investor"?
======
nirvana
No. The purpose of "accreditation", like all regulations, is to distort the
market for investment in favor of established interests, namely the friends of
the politicians in power at the time they passed the law. This profits
politicians as well, by giving them a favor to trade, to the detriment of
startups and small time investors across the country.

You can lose $20,000 in a weekend at a casino, but you can't invest it in your
brother's startup.

